# I have to brag! ( I added pics!)



## woodleighcreek (Aug 6, 2011)

I showed a little buck today (  that was about to end up as snake food before his malocclusion fixed) and here is how he placed!

Youth show A: BOS (leg), BOV (self)
Youth Show B: BOB (leg), BOV (self), RIS
Open show C: BOB (Leg), BOV (leg?)

That was my first time showing in open, There were 40 rabbits, and he was a homebred bunny! I was so excited!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow!  Congrats!!


----------



## hoodat (Aug 7, 2011)

Way to go. Sometimes those problem rabbits turn out pretty well don't they?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 7, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Way to go. Sometimes those problem rabbits turn out pretty well don't they?


They do! I have learned just not to rush.

My mother, who wants nothing to do with my rabbits or the shows, came in during the open jersey wooly judging and told me we should go because I'm not going to win against theese people who have been breeding far longer then I have. She was amaized when he was selected for BOV and then BOB!


----------



## Mea (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!    It is such a great feeling to win with a homebred... and to do it three times in a row !  WOW !!!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 7, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> Awesome !!!!!    It is such a great feeling to win with a homebred... and to do it three times in a row !  WOW !!!!


I only wish he was a sinior, because it would be nice for him to be a GC. If he gets a leg in December, he will be able to be a GC.


----------



## 3 River's Rabbitry (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats on a job well done..


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hoodat (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds as though you've earned the right to brag. I'm not patient enough to do shows but I admire the dedication that goes into them.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Aug 10, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats!  And what a cute little ball of fur!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I was so amazed that I got such a great rabbit out of my two foundation rabbits.


----------



## DuckyGurl (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm so glad for you!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations!  

Hopefully your mom will have a little more enthusiasm for your 'passion' now!  javascript:insert_text('',%20'');
I think that's awesome though!


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

HOPE YOU KEEP HIM TO ADD TO YOUR BREEDING STOCK. YOU HAVE A GREAT RUNNING START IN YOUR BREEDING PROGRAM.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 25, 2011)

congrats!


----------

